# CPU zu heiss trotz Arctic Cooling Freezer 13



## saturn899 (23. März 2015)

Hallo  
Ich habe meinen neuen Rechner anfangs mit dem Boxed Kühler betrieben hatte aber zu hohe Temperaturen (50-60 beim surfen und in Benchmarks bis zu 85). 
Der Prozessor ist ein i5 4690k der nicht übertaktet ist. Jetzt habe ich mir den arctic cooling freezer 13 gekauft und eingebaut. Die Temperaturen sind aber
trotzdem nicht sehr gut (40-55 beim surfen und in Spielen und Benchmarks bis zu 70) und das wenn der Lüfter voll dreht.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Metalic (23. März 2015)

Wärmeleitpaste zu dick aufgetragen oder sitzt der Lüfter nicht richtig?


----------



## saturn899 (23. März 2015)

Die Wärmeleitpaste war schon aufgetragen und ich hab den Kühler recht fest angeschraubt. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen das die Paste verwischt ist da ich den Kühler einmal abmontiert habe.


----------



## Stueppi (23. März 2015)

Die WLP war aber auf dem neuem Kühler und du meinst nicht die vom Boxed Kühler?


----------



## Benie (23. März 2015)

Der Kühler darf nicht zu fest angeschraubt werden, denn das kann zu Problemen mit der CPU führen.
Deine Temperaturen sind für diesen günstigen Kühler in Ordnung glaube mir. Wenn du es kühler haben willst, gibt es viele Alternativen die nur wenig mehr kosten würden und bedeutend besser kühlen


----------



## saturn899 (23. März 2015)

Die WLP ist vom neuen Lüfter und die Temperaturen sollten schon geringer sein zumindest in Test habe ich das gelesen. Sind diese Temperaturen schädlich für die CPU?


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (23. März 2015)

Eigentlich sind die Temperaturen noch in Ordnung (40-55).


----------



## Benie (23. März 2015)

Ich hab grad mal geschaut bei meinem i7 2700k mit deinem Arctic Lüfter bin ich im Idle also unter Windows bei 30-32°C.
Unter Last bei BF3 oder Grid2 bin ich so bei 52-55°C bei 4Ghz Turbo auf allen Kernen.

Laufen würde er auch auf 4,8 Ghz was aber nur bei Benchmarks Verwendung findet und Alltagsfern ist.
Keine Ahnung warum dein Haswell so warm wird im Verhältniss zu meinem


----------



## saturn899 (23. März 2015)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Normal sollte meine CPU ähnliche Temperaturen bekommen. Ich werde den Kühler wieder ausbauen, die Paste entfernen und ihn mit neuer WLP neu einbauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2015)

> Die WLP ist vom neuen Lüfter


Nicht Lüfter ( ist nur das schwarze Dings was angeclipt ist ) sondern der Kühler.
Kontrolliere mal die Werte im Bios für die Lüftersteuerung. Was hast du als Gehäuse und wie sieht dort die Belüftung aus? Blöde Frage aber stellen muss man die doch mal, zeigt der Kühler in die richtige Richtung bzw. der Lüfter bläst zur Rückwand? Vielleicht mal ein Bild vom offenen Rechner hochladen? Toll sind die Werte nicht gerade


----------



## saturn899 (23. März 2015)

Ich habe das Cooler Master N400 Gehäuse mit den 2 originalen Gehäuselüftern, der Kühler ist so eingebaut das der Lüfter am Kühlkörper zu den RAM Bänken zeigt und er von da Luft ansaugt und dann hinten durch den Gehäuselüfter ausgibt. Im Bios stimmt alles ich habe in Spielen und Benchmarks immer den Lüfter mit Speedfan auf 100Prozent geschalten.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (23. März 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach gibs da nix zu beanstanden.
Die Temperaturen unter realen Nutzungsbedingungen gibs du mit 40-55°C an, das ist top 

Das du höhere Temperaturen mit syntetischen Tests erreichst ist auch kein Problem und ist normal, schliesslich wird dabei meist eine eher unrealistische Belastung herbeigeführt.


----------



## saturn899 (23. März 2015)

Ok danke dann muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2015)

Nach nochmaligem lesen ja, der Satz ist ein bisserl blöd geschrieben weil der Idle Wert fehlt und so schnell die Werte zu diesem interpretiert werden


----------



## saturn899 (23. März 2015)

Normal ist ja kein großer Unterschied zwischen dem Idle und bei Office oder Internet?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2015)

Nö nicht wirklich


----------

